# Not much time left...



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

Today my parents told me that we are probably going to have to get my dog put down on Monday. He is an 11 year old cocker spaniel named Casper. I have had him since I was about 5 or 6 years old and can't remember not having him in my life.. 
He has had arthritis for the past year or so now, and is on medication for that. He is also on medication to stop the seizures he has had in present times. He is going blind and can hardly walk without falling over anymore.. he has no quality of life & for that reason we must say goodbye to him...

I just hope the last couple of days i have left with my baby are good ones..
I just wanted to post this to remember everyones pets who have passed, they will never be forgotten, and I hope our dogs can be friends in puppy heaven 

I will be dreading Monday all weekend...

Love you Casper :cry::cry:


----------



## whcasual79 (Oct 14, 2009)

sad story ... but it is the natural order of life .... the best u can do is make his last days as comfy as possible ...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

I know, it is just selfish for us to keep him alive so we aren't sad. Unfortunatly he isn't going to get better. At least he can go upstairs and be with his brother ... I don't believe in heaven/hell apart from when it comes to my animals. They deserve the best they can get even after life


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 14, 2009)

=( Its horrible But here is my attempt to make you feel slightly better although you probably wont. When my 16 year old dog had to be put down there was no reasoning that could make me feel any better she was with me all my life and was like a well 'sister' although they cannot talk they provide us with everything you can really ask of a sibling. At this momment its kinda making me abit sad BUT i know it was much better for her to be in doggy heaven than to be having trouble living right at the time. Its really REALLY tough letting go of your loved pets because they do become as close as a family member if not Apart of the family. I cannot understand your situation but i can try to tell you that a life where they cannot run around and be happy and have to take medication its not Living its just surviving But there is always room to be sad about it cause i sure as hell know i was .. But im sure Casper and Jess (my dog) will be happy


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> =( Its horrible But here is my attempt to make you feel slightly better although you probably wont. When my 16 year old dog had to be put down there was no reasoning that could make me feel any better she was with me all my life and was like a well 'sister' although they cannot talk they provide us with everything you can really ask of a sibling. At this momment its kinda making me abit sad BUT i know it was much better for her to be in doggy heaven than to be having trouble living right at the time. Its really REALLY tough letting go of your loved pets because they do become as close as a family member if not Apart of the family. I cannot understand your situation but i can try to tell you that a life where they cannot run around and be happy and have to take medication its not Living its just surviving But there is always room to be sad about it cause i sure as hell know i was .. But im sure Casper and Jess (my dog) will be happy


 
thanks moose,


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 14, 2009)

I still have photos and memories and that enough for me I would love to still have jess but everything has a life and everything has to die... I know its the most cliche thing but i had to say it and if you can provide them with everything and more while they are still here they will be remembered. Sorry if im sounding like Dr Phil but i just want to repeat what goes around in my head


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't feel sad Tara because Casper will know and he'll be sad. Be happy and really enjoy this time with him, make some really good memories that you can keep, take lots of pics to treasure. He's going to feel better, be happier and out of pain.
Spend this weekend loving him more than ever, because that's what you need right now. Give him a cuddle for me too sweety and for you too xoxo


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 14, 2009)

this was taken about 5 mins ago


----------



## Steman (Oct 14, 2009)

it is such a hard thing to do. i recently had to put down my cocker spaniel who was 12 years old. like you i also grew up with mine, so i have a fair idea of what you are going through. enjoy every moment you have left with him. one thing that helped me through losing Benjy was looking back at old photo's and remembering all the good times we had playing together. its not an easy thing.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Tara, he's a beautiful boy and it's obvious how much you both love each other. You will have wonderful memories of him always. xoxo


----------



## euphorion (Oct 14, 2009)

hugs to you and Casper. like everyone has said, and as you know, show him as much love as your heart can give this weekend. we will be thinking of you on monday. my best mate is 11 and a half years old, they can get to 16 or so but shes slowed down so much already, i dread the day i know i have to let her go. rips my heart out just thinking about it. but this is the time you, i, and every other true animal lover can show their true colours and be the one to make the hardest but most important decision ever. good luck on monday. love and hugs to you and casper.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 14, 2009)

It is terribly upsetting... I adopted a kitten from the litter we fostered and raised for the RSPCA when I was 3 (his name was Casper too), I grew up with him for 17 years and he slept on my bed almost every night once I was old enough for it to be safe, and had to have him put down on my best friends birthday, old age and the heat of summer was too much and he was in a very bad way, it would not have been fair to put him through the treatments for such a small chance that he'd survive... let alone the quality of life he'd have. I used to wake up in the middle of the night to check if he was still breathing towards the end.

I feel for you Tara, it's like loosing a best mate, but good on you for doing what's best for him.

here's a picture of my boy... he's the big one... taken when he was sick so he looks weird with a skinny body and a big head


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 14, 2009)

frit i feel for you sweetie.. i already mentioned this in another thread but one of my cats got put down today :cry: and she was 15 im exactly like you i cant remember her never being around! my dog is also getting on as well  its so sad and they are apart of the family... it doesnt feel the same with out them i hope enjoy the last few days with her and just remember what a good life you gave her hun.
ps. that first pic is adorable! casper is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 14, 2009)

Lotsa hugs and all the things he loves ^_^ no matter how silly they may seem, it's hard but try not to be too blue they pick up on your moods... have you thought of if you'll keep ashes?


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 14, 2009)

hey fritzi, not good to hear at all. I have been there before and its never easy. words really cant describe the feeling when you have to part with a loved pet. losing the dog i grew up with was such a tough experience. as cosmicwolf said the photo you took really shows how much you care for each other. hope you and casper can spend as much time together over the next few days as possible. heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks everyone  i am giving him a bath today or tomorrow so he doesn't have that gross dog smell for when he goes up and sees his bro :S it will be hard aswell because on monday i have tafe at night.. which means i might not even know if he's been put down and i'll be so distracted... mmm i appreciate everyones replies thanks guys.. & ruby im so sorry about your cat


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

*more pictures*

here a couple more i took, i just gave him a bath, had to carry him in and out, got soaked, i feel so sorry for him,  had to carry him out of the bathroom as his legs just slipped too much on the tiles..

in the second pic he tried togive me a big slobber kiss, and i moved and ruined the shot  you can see in the first pic on his very back foot it's all red and that, he has a lump thing that the vet said could turn into a tumor, and he constantly licks it and his tongue stains the fur,  sorry the pics are a bit blurry, he likes to shak and roll around after a wash, wuldn't stay put


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 15, 2009)

:'( Those are what makes dogs such beautiful creatures they are so human and you should chuck a good ol' Aussie Sickie on monday to be with him


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I don't know what time his appointment is.. Dad made it on Monday so Mum could go with him as she doesn't work Mondays, he said he couldn't go alone. I can't really afford to miss out o the first lesson back of Biology but if I just don't feel like going then I don't have to, the ATP teachers don't even care.. I will just have to see how the day pans out.. Plus I have a dentist appointment on Monday aswell & go straight from there to tafe..  I will have to work something out...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 15, 2009)

Screw teeth you dont even need them... BABY FOOD FTW and as for tafe...... im sure you can do that bit extra the next lesson a little homework here and there


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mmmm I do need teeth, I have a $3000 smile, thanks braces.. 

It will be hard on my Dad aswell.. his day revolves around Casper.
My Dad cooks food for my dog, because Cas just refuses to eat dry dog food or canned dog food anymore, he gets a mix of vegetables, that expensive gourment dog food, he gets gravy made just for him at night. He also needs his medicine crushed into his morning food. Dad does that everyday. Then at night he might get a bit of extra food, some leftovers from dinner, steak fat, chicken, vegetables etc. He also then gets his seizure medication rolled up in balls of bread, that's the only way Casper will eat it. 
THEN after his dinner has settled down, he gets a denta-stic for his teeth and breath, and some duck or liver treats. 

Not to mention constant cuddles, he sleeps on my Dad's bed in the morning when Mum goes to work. He is such a big part of our life.. He's like our little baby.
He is getting a roast chicken for dinner (that's his favourtie) on Sunday night just incase he doesn't come home from the vet...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 15, 2009)

Its going to be tough on your dad that is why he needs an extra person there to help him. I cant decide what you do but yeah Listen to the Moose


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha. Thanks Zac


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 15, 2009)

Shh shh the moose's enemys are everywhere keep the identity on the low down ;P


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 15, 2009)

haa


----------



## Ravyk (Oct 15, 2009)

*hugs* Its hard losing a pet, but its better to give them their wings before a lot of pain sets in for them and their quality of life is nil. I dread the day I have to do it to my two pups [3 & 4 years at the moment]. 

If I were you, I'd try to go with them to the vets so you can say your final good byes.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

So tomorrow is the day.... Today we are having a big bbq with family & friends to farewell the dog, he will get all the food in the world. Beef fat and chicken sausage bits, om nom nom. I have cried everyday since Wednesday and that's a big thing for me as I rarely cry... I have given him so many cuddles and kisses and scratches, I'm still debating wether or not to go with Mum & Dad to the vet with him on Monday.. I will have to decide soon. Anyway I just wanted to keep you updated.. I'm very sad but all your kind words have made things a little easier. Thanks guys <3


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

i feel 4 u. i have lost a dog once. its soo sad. but when i bought a new one u dont really remember the other one for some reason


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 18, 2009)

we've lost 3 cats & 2 dogs  and had to give one dog away because she kept biting my lil sis when we were little kids (some pack mentality instinct the vet said) and the one we have now probably only has another year left the poor girl... 
Go with them Tara, I've only been there for one pet (my Casper) I find that witnessing may be more painfull but gives better closure, unless you think that the memory will haunt you too much, then you shouldn't go... 
They take them into another room to put the recieving needle in their leg so you don't see much, they bring them back and then give them the dose and they just go to sleep, most vets will talk you through it and they give you a few minutes to say goodbye... it's upto you hun, depends on how you think you'll handle the memory of seeing it, because I can tell you now, you never forget it...


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 18, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> i feel 4 u. i have lost a dog once. its soo sad. but when i bought a new one u dont really remember the other one for some reason



it may just have been because you were alot younger then frit when your dog died so you memories may not be quite as clear as hers?


thanks, frit i hope your doing ok? you'll have all the memories and beautiful pics of your gorgeous doggy, hang in there sweetie.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> it may just have been because you were alot younger then frit when your dog died so you memories may not be quite as clear as hers?
> 
> 
> thanks, frit i hope your doing ok? you'll have all the memories and beautiful pics of your gorgeous doggy, hang in there sweetie.


he died 2 years ago ( i think i can remember lol )


----------



## krusty (Oct 18, 2009)

thats so sad i'm so sorry but at least it's better for him.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey guys... yeah i know what you mean tahnee.. i just will cry and be a big blubbery mess the whole time.. which is okay.. but yeah. i will see.. and thanks everyone. the bbq was great and really fun, now everyones gone and Casper is sleeping.
do you think he will know whats happening tomorrow? when he gets the needle and then just slowly goes to sleep... he probably wont know its the last time he will ever see us.. 
its not fair. 
and richoman, we wont be getting another dog, and even if we did, we could never forget casper. no dog will ever be as great a friend to us as he has been.

thanks everyone.
love tara x


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear! we just put down our dog a couple of months ago. you will never forget him even if you do get another dog! yea its definatly not fair its worse when your so close to them like you are! but he will be better off in your heart rather than to suffer! he is a cute dog he looks almost the same as the one we had put down! 

Jas


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 19, 2009)

So Casper has breathed his last breath, and is now running around with his brother in puppy heaven. I chose to go with my Mum & Dad. It was so sad..... I can't stop crying but I know he's happier now, even if we are sad. I love you forever Casper... best dog I have ever had.. RIP 19/10/2009. May you be in a better place without pain.


----------



## blackduck (Oct 19, 2009)

How sad Rest In Peace Casper


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Tara, I'm so sorry about Casper. Feel better knowing he's out of pain and he's happy now. You are a caring and lovely girl and he knew you all loved him right to the end.
Keep him in your heart, but don't let it make you too sad, you did the right thing. xx


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

Im glad you were able to go with your parents Moose is here for you !


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 19, 2009)

He will live forever in your heart just remember the good times
I know how you feel
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## jinin (Oct 19, 2009)

R.I.P Casper... i'll be shattered when i found out my dog has died/is dead/dying.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP Casper.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP casper


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP Casper  you will always be remembered


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Oct 19, 2009)

aww thats so sad, hes so pretty in the pictures.
its hard losing a pet, because its losing a friend aswell =(
hope your going ok! *hug*


----------

